# Si reppa



## mr cat

Fonte - Recensione ne L'Espresso Bookmarks di Sabina Minardi.

"È giocato in quegli ambienti che erano la superficie attraverso i quali Pasolini, o la Morante, o il primo Moravia, o Dario Bellezza, raccontavano il mondo e  di cui oggi, con esiti difformi, esclusivamente *si reppa*"
e
"Giagni non pasolineggia e non *reppa*".

Scusatemi ma non ho la minima idea cosa significa. Qualcuno?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

R*a*ppare

rappare - Dizionario italiano WordReference.com

L'autore evidentemente non sa come si scrive.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> L'autore evidentemente non sa come si scrive.




Il verbo inglese da cui deriva 'rappare' si pronuncia con una vocale a metà tra a ed e (æ). In questi casi la nostra grafia di norma segue quella straniera (qui dunque con a).
Tra chi non sa l'inglese, simili 'oscillazioni' sono comunissime nella pronuncia (per metà di costoro, esiste la città di Mànchester, per l'altra metà la città di Mènchester). Questo spiega il 'rèppa'.


----------



## mr cat

Paulfromitaly said:


> R*a*ppare
> 
> rappare - Dizionario italiano WordReference.com
> 
> L'autore evidentemente non sa come si scrive.


Grazie, hai ragione forse è rappare, ma dato che l'autore è vicecaporedattrice del L'Espresso, giornalista e scrittore forse c'è una ragione per questo scelta di ortografia?


----------



## bearded

mr cat said:


> dato che l'autore è vicecaporedattrice del L'Espresso, giornalista e scrittore....


Forse nonostante tutto non conosce la regola - o forse cerca con quell'esempio di modificarla... Bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei.  
Comunque adesso conosci il significato del termine (''non ho la minima idea _di che cosa significhi_'').


----------



## ohbice

Magari in certi ambienti (giovanilistici, stavo per scrivere) si usa la grafia _reppare_. Solo che nei vocabolari sembra essere attestato solo _rappare_.


----------



## mr cat

ohbice said:


> Magari in certi ambienti (giovanilistici, stavo per scrivere) si usa la grafia _reppare_. Solo che nei vocabolari sembra essere attestato solo _rappare_


Ho controllato su YouTube e ci sono molti esempi, grazie ohbice.


----------



## symposium

Beh, visto che né "reppare" né "rappare" sono verbi che esistono in inglese, non mi sembra né strano né scorretto scriverli come si vuole, soprattutto come si pronunciano. Corretti in confronto a che cosa? In italiano si dice "rep", non esiste un suono che sia una via di mezzo tra la "e" e la "a". "Rappare" potrebbe essere inteso come "tagliare i capelli cortissimi con particolare violenza"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Beh, visto che né "reppare" né "rappare" sono verbi che esistono in inglese, non mi sembra né strano né scorretto scriverli come si vuole, soprattutto come si pronunciano. Corretti in confronto a che cosa? In italiano si dice "rep", non esiste un suono che sia una via di mezzo tra la "e" e la "a". "Rappare" potrebbe essere inteso come "tagliare i capelli cortissimi con particolare violenza"...


Quindi tu scrivi "comp*i*uter", visto che in italiano di pronuncia così? Oppure rispetti la corretta ortografia inglese?


----------



## symposium

"Computer" è una parola propriamente inglese, "reppare/rappare" non credo compaia in nessun dizionario inglese...


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> non mi sembra né strano né scorretto scriverli come si vuole...


Allora per te è corretto anche scrivere ad es.  _m*e*nageriale....?  _



symposium said:


> "Rappare" potrebbe essere inteso come "tagliare i capelli cortissimi con particolare violenza".


Pare di no: vedi rappare - Dizionario italiano WordReference


> Eseguire musica rap.


----------



## symposium

Bearded, evidentemente era una battuta... nessuno apprezza il mio British sense of humour... 
Comunque il punto è se esiste una regola su come scrivere le parole italiane composte in parte da una parola straniera o no. Esiste questa regola? Non mi sembra. Una volta si italianizzavano tutte le parole straniere per adattarle alla pronuncia italiana, oggi è quasi di moda fare il contrario, cioè anglicizzare quelle italiane. Non sarebbe però assurdo che, quando una parola inglese viene modificata per trasformarla in una parola italiana si scrivesse anche la parte inglese come la si pronuncia, così come si fa con le parole italiane. Ripeto, non mi sembrerebbe assurda come regola, ma oggi non sarebbe trendy. Gli spagnoli ad esempio lo fanno (tuitear, p.e.).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ma una tale regola non esiste.
I termini inglesi usati in italiano devono rispettare l'ortografia originale. Se tutti potessero scrivere le parole straniere in italiano come loro le pronunciano, saremmo alle comiche.


----------



## symposium

In realtà non mi sembra che sarebbe né comico, né difficile. Le parole inglesi si continuerebbero a scrivere con la grafia inglese, così come tutte le altre parole straniere che si scrivono così come si scrivono nella loro lingua. Le parole ibride angloitaliane potrebbero però benissimo scriversi secondo le regole dell'ortografia italiana, cioè come se fossero parole puramente italiane (cosa che di fatto sono, perchè cliccare, twittare, rappare, googlare ecc. sono parole che esistono solo in italiano). Questo, ripeto, viene già fatto in altre lingue europee e probabilmente anche altrove, e loro non lo trovano né assurdo, né impossibile, né comico. "Guglare" non è meno ridicolo di "googlare"...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Le parole* ibride angloitaliane* potrebbero però benissimo scriversi secondo le regole dell'ortografia italiana


E cosa c'è di "ibrido angloitaliano" (che non capisco nemmeno cosa voglia dire..) nella parola RAP?
Cosa ha fatto di male la parola RAP per meritare di essere scritta errata come REP, che invece le parole "computer, stage, password" non hanno fatto?
Se il tuo ragionamento avesse qualche logica, dovrebbe essere proprio l'opposto - parole come "computer, stage, password" che sono nel vocabolario italiano da decenni dovrebbero aver cambiato l'ortografia, mentre una parola ancora relativamente recente come rap, non ancora.


----------



## symposium

La domanda e la discussione vertevano intorno al verbo reppare/rappare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> La domanda e la discussione vertevano intorno al verbo reppare/rappare.


Quindi tu scriveresti "reppare" con la E ma il sostantivo da cui deriva il verbo con la A?


----------



## Linnets

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quindi tu scriveresti "reppare" con la E ma il sostantivo da cui deriva il verbo con la A?


Del resto si può scrivere _scespiriano_ (in alternativa a _shakespeariano_) ma _Shakespeare_ rimane così com'è.


----------



## symposium

Linnets said:


> Del resto si può scrivere _scespiriano_ (in alternativa a _shakespeariano_) ma _Shakespeare_ rimane così com'è.


Esatto, così come russoiano, volterriano ecc. perchè quelle sono parole italiane e non c'è ragione plausibile, a parte la moda, per non scriverle come si scrivono tutte le parole italiane, cioè in base alla pronuncia. La mia è una semplice considerazione, non ho la pretesa di cambiare i trends e le fashions correnti.


----------



## Mary49

symposium said:


> non ho la pretesa di cambiare i *trends *e le *fashions *correnti.


Le parole inglesi in italiano non prendono il plurale...


----------



## symposium

Mary, tu sei una purista e il purismo non è trendy. Ripeto, una volta era normale italianizzare completamente la grafia di una parola italiana composta in parte da una parola non italiana (sciovinismo è sicuramente molto più diffuso di chauvinismo) mentre adesso si tende a non farlo più, ma non c'è una regola. È questione di mode, o di convenzioni. Secondo me sarebbe meglio scrivere tutte le parole italiane così come si pronunciano, evidentemente lo pensa anche la giornalista dell'Espresso; altri invece sono di un'opinione diversa. Se vogliamo parlare di logico e di assurdo, mi sembra molto più assurdo che ci siano parole italiane (non parole straniere usate in italiano) che non si pronunciano come si scrivono.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Mary, tu sei una purista e il purismo non è trendy


Ah..... adesso ho capito!
Quelli che sanno, sono puristi ma non trendy, (oppure trendi?), quelli che sparano a caso perchè non conoscono l'ortografia sono cool!


----------



## symposium

Lo sappiamo tutti su questo sito che è poco elegante mettere la -s alla fine delle parole inglesi per fare il plurale in italiano; sappiamo che quelli che lo fanno (che dicono "i fans" e "i films") lo fanno perchè credono di essere più cool, perchè vogliono far vedere che sanno l'inglese, ma alle orecchie di noi dotti suonano grezzi e ignorantoni. In generale, l'abuso della lingua inglese in italiano è da grezzi e ignorantoni, ma ovviamente i parametri per decidere quando l'uso diventa abuso sono soggettivi. Se ho scritto "trends" e "fashions" l'ho fatto ovviamente apposta, per far capire che io considero poco elegante scrivere in modo misto (cioè in parte secondo le regole dell'ortografia inglese e in parte secondo quelle dell'ortografia italiana) le parole ibride angloitaliane (cioè parole mezze inglesi e mezze italiane) così come in generale (ma evidentemente non da quelli che lo dicono) è considerato poco elegante mettere la -s alla fine delle parole inglesi per fare il plurale quando si parla in italiano. Pensavo che il senso della mia battuta fosse chiaro. Così come pensavo che fosse chiaro dopo averlo ripetuto varie volte che non vorrei che si scrivessero le parole straniere come se fossero parole italiane (perchè dovrei volere una cosa del genere?) ma che non ci vedrei nulla di male se si scrivessero come se fossero italiane parole che sono a tutti gli effetti italiane. Spero che nessuno possa fraintendere adesso.
Tra l'altro, in fondo, non si tratterebbe che di adeguare la grafia alla pronuncia, perchè tutte queste parole vengono pronunciate all'italiana: "rappare" di fatto si pronuncia "reppare", "googlare" si pronuncia "guglare" ecc. La parte "rap-" di "rappare" non è pronunciata all'inglese, la parte "googl-" di "googlare" non è pronunciata all'inglese... Perchè scrivere "oo" se si pronuncia "u"?


----------

